# Cost of reupholstering a captains chair.



## Sand55 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all,  I have bought two t4 captain seats, (2nd hand/pre used ), to replace the ones I already have in our van. The seats are nice and comfy, but do not match the rock and roll bed seat. Does anyone know what cost it would be to have them re upholstered please ?  I can only guess that it will be too much, but would still like to know, thanks.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 27, 2013)

I had the chairs on my Hymer done by a local furniture upholsterer he charged me about £300 for the 2 although I supplied the material. Where in the NW are you? My man was in Wallasey Wirral
There are people in Derbyshire,but I think that a visit to a local upholsterer may be beneficial.


----------



## clarkpeacock (Aug 27, 2013)

*Regal furnishings*

I had mine done 11 years ago by Regal furnishings in Ilkeston Caravan Upholstery | Regal Furnishing Ltd. at £500 for the pair (The sofas cost £1500)

Here's a picture taken a couple of weeks ago showing they still look like brand new.



The van is now sold with the new owners picking it up on Saturday but it was the upholstery that was one of the major deciding factors.


----------



## jennyp19 (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't remember what it cost me, but we had ours recovered at a firm at Melton Mobrey, who fitted a swivel seat in our old self build.


----------



## lebesset (Aug 27, 2013)

jennyp19 said:


> Can't remember what it cost me, but we had ours recovered at a firm at Melton Mobrey, who fitted a swivel seat in our old self build.



TEK Seating, TEK Military Seating - TEK Seating

just had a small job done there today 

service 100%
workmanship 100%
overnight park up if you want 

at a guess sasquash's price sounds about right £300/pair if you produce the material yourself


----------



## Deleted member 27096 (Aug 27, 2013)

how do you want them recovered 
leather or fabric. 

I can give you a price for both.


----------



## Sand55 (Aug 27, 2013)

Even £300 a pair is too expensive for me. It may be good value, but I have to allow for the money I have already spent buying the seats. I would want fabric, but if poss, the same as is in the van already. I don' t want much do I !


----------



## Deleted member 27096 (Aug 27, 2013)

what is wrong with the old seats ...
can you remove the covers and refit on new seats.


----------



## Sand55 (Aug 27, 2013)

The old seats do not match each other. One is the same as the bed, but the other one is different. I doubt it would work.


----------



## iampatman (Aug 28, 2013)

You could try these people. 
The Home Of Motor Home Seat Covers


----------

